# Apple/pear 50/50 Ferment



## stef (3/5/11)

I've got a cider that is 50% apple and 50% pear (store bought juice). Fermenting with SN9 wine yeast- started off at 16 but have ramped up a couple of degrees. It started at 1.050 and is now down to 1.020 after 9 days. Usually i'd say its stalled and do the usuals to get it going again, but is it possible its finished and its just quite high due to the pear juice? I'd do a fast ferment but dont have any of the yeast left, so just wondering if anyone has done a 50/50 before and if so if it finished high...

Cheers


----------



## Carboy (3/5/11)

Hi, 

I did a 50/50 with SN9 with a few more fermentables... OG was 1062, FG was 1002 after 19 days... Final product was awesome.

I'd gently rouse the yeast and up temp to 19-20 and try to get your product down to 1010 or lower.

Note: watch temp and time on yeast because vinegar can happen quickly.

Cheers
C


----------



## seemax (3/5/11)

I did a 50/50 pear apple and it went down to 1004 so I would guess yours is not finished, not even close.

Don't bottle yet.... or bottle and pastuerise to stop the yeast.


----------



## stef (3/5/11)

thanks guys


----------



## ChrisECarpenter (5/5/11)

If youre concerned - you can get a sugar test from any chemist that deals with diabetes patients - its called 'clinitest' and is used for sugar analysis of urine.
3 drops of your cider, 6 drops of water, one tablet of clinitest in a beaker, let it fizz up and then compare to the colour chart after 10 seconds.

This will give you a reasonable estimate on residual sugar.
FWIW, I recently fermented through a similar mix of pear & apple juice and it went to bone dry - so maybe my pears were not ripe enough to have lots of unfermentable sugars

good luck

Chris



stef said:


> thanks guys


----------



## Xarb (5/5/11)

I think my 50/50 stopped at about 1010 but I'll have to check when I get home. It was with White Labs English Cider yeast though.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/5/11)

ChrisECarpenter said:


> If youre concerned - you can get a sugar test from any chemist that deals with diabetes patients - its called 'clinitest' and is used for sugar analysis of urine.
> 3 drops of your cider, 6 drops of water, one tablet of clinitest in a beaker, let it fizz up and then compare to the colour chart after 10 seconds.



Look for an "NDSS" chemist (they'll have lots of signs around advertising it), you'll have far better luck finding what you need. I have a 3 year old with Type 1.

Goomba


----------



## wynnum1 (5/5/11)

If there is sugar can start again and blow bottles


----------

